# Euro Trading Rooms - any good ones exist?



## JasonZ (16 September 2011)

Hello everyone, I trade the Euro Currency and have had moderate success.  Are there any good Trading rooms out there?  The only Euro room i found with a free trial was pips2win.com  Are there any others that are worth checking.


----------

